# Help! Craftsman Scroll Saw Model E82443



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

I picked up a Craftsman scroll saw Model number E82443 at an estate sale as a package deal with some other more desirable tools. Now, I can't find anything about this saw. It appears to be running fine, but as it did not have a blade, I do not know where to begin rehabbing this little 16 inch saw. It isn't old enough to be on OWWM and sears parts direct does not seem to have it. If any of you know where I can get a manual or any other information about this model I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Try "ereplacementparts.com" maybe they will have something.


----------



## justinwdemoss (Jun 22, 2010)

I found a 1986 craftsman 16 inch scroll saw on OWWM model number 113.236110 that looks just like mine. I think the manual will work. It seems that most of the craftsman stuff just reuses the same stock parts. I will update when I find out more or get the saw cutting.


----------



## eReplacementParts (Mar 19, 2010)

Yea, sorry @justinwdemoss - I tried looking for it on our site under a sub-brand but couldn't locate it. We have yet to fully carry the Craftsman brand, but looking into the future, it is a definite possibility. Hope you are able to find what you are looking for!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

If it is the same as the 113.236110, then it is one of a long list of Craftsman Direct Drive Scroll Saws. If this is the case, what exactly is the problems you are having? I have two 16" versions of this saw and recently bought a 13" version at a yard sale. I've completely refurbished one of these and made needed repairs on the other one. They're rather simple machines with limitations, but a great saw overall.
Now from here on out on this post, I will talk with the assumption that these two saws are indeed the same. 
The two biggest limitations you'll face with this saw are unavailability of parts and the fact that it only takes pinned end blades. 
As for the unavailability of parts, there isn't much that can be done. If you get the saw running and like it, I highly suggest you keeping your eye open for others like it for parts. That is exactly why I have more than one of these saws. I like them so much that I want to make sure I have saws for replacement parts should something go wrong with the one I use all the time. I can't say about the area you live in, but here, if you keep your eyes open, they can be had pretty cheap. The last 16" I bought at a yard sale for $10.
The pinned end only problem is a problem that can be dealt with in a variety of ways. The problem with this little detail is of course the fact that you can't really cut very intricate work with it. I have a Delta saw I do my intricate work with. I use the Craftsman Direct Drive for a different sort of project. More on that in a bit. 
The easiest solution of course is just to only cut projects on this saw that can be done with pinned end blades. If you want to cut things with any kind of detail, I suggest another saw. 
There is another solution if you insist on wanting to use plain end blades though. There is a kit available here. It is designed to allow your saw to accept plain or pinned end blades. I have this kit and gave up on using it. It works well and does what it says it will do. The problem is that this saw just wasn't designed to use plain end blades. With this kit, in order to use a plain end blade, you have to attach a block on each end of the blade and then chuck it into the slots at the end of the saw arms that you'll bolt to the saw when you first set up the kit. It is clumsy to use and if you've ever used a saw that is designed for plain end blades, you'll quickly see that this kit winds up being more trouble than it's worth.
Now the plus of this saw. The Craftsman Direct Drive saw is almost bulletproof. I cut 2 1/2 inch material on mine all the time with no problems. It will take pretty much anything that'll fit between the two arm ends and cut it as fast as your blade choice will allow. It is a simple design that doesn't leave much to tear up. 
My favorite part of my saw though is the blade holder. It has notches that you hook the pinned end blades into. The beauty of this saw though is that there is a net of notches that attched the blade in line with the saw, or sideways like a miniature band saw. If you look at my projects and see the rocking toys I make, all of them are cut on the Craftsman Direct Drive Scroll Saw. Pretty much all of my project that people think are done on my bandsaw, are usually done on the scroll saw, and with a 16" throat, I can cut bigger project on it than my band saw could ever handle, and with better control.
I know I've gotten long winded on this topic. I do love this saw though. I hope it is the same as what you have bought. If you'll post specific problems, and photos when possible, maybe I could help you with whatever problems you may be having with it.


----------



## LoganBC (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, I ran across this old post while looking for a manual for my scroll saw model # 113.236110. I thought I'd post the link where I found it in case its of use to anyone. As said above, often times the same manual will work for many saws.
Here's the link: http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=2217


----------



## dollfangirl (Nov 14, 2013)

I also have acquired model E82443 and it seems to work, and I printed the manual listed above (thanks) it doesn't tell me what kind of blades or where to get them, can someone send me a link to what blade I would need for this saw… Thanks


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

I had that model saw or a similar one. When I had to change blades, I would have to get down on my knees to look under the table to get the bottom of the blade in proper and hooked up. I didn't know about any conversion kit back then so my solution was to mount the saw on a platform I made that was hinged so I could tilt the saw on it's side when I wanted to change blades. Made it much easier and actually worked surprisingly well. The person I gave the saw still has it mounted on that platform and does it the same way.


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi dollfangirl,

The manual says 5 inch, pin ended blades, these can be aquired at sears, or any home improvement center, these are standard size pin ended blades.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

You can also get them at Mike's Workshop (mikesworkshop.com). Great blades and a great guy to do business with.


----------

